# Was bringen Waküs im Vergleich zu Luftkühlung ?



## detestabel (7. April 2019)

*Was bringen Waküs im Vergleich zu Luftkühlung ?*

Bringen Wasserkühlungen gegenüber Luftkühlungen einen nennenswerten Temperaturunterschied oder verlagert man damit quasi nur den Kühlkörper an eine andere Stelle ?
Falls sie was bringen, reichen da schon welche mit einem Lüfter oder sollten es schon mindestens zwei bis drei Lüfter sein ?


----------



## Stryke7 (7. April 2019)

*AW: Was bringen Waküs im Vergleich zu Luftkühlung ?*



detestabel schrieb:


> Bringen Wasserkühlungen gegenüber Luftkühlungen einen nennenswerten Temperaturunterschied oder verlagert man damit quasi nur den Kühlkörper an eine andere Stelle ?
> Falls sie was bringen, reichen da schon welche mit einem Lüfter oder sollten es schon mindestens zwei bis drei Lüfter sein ?




Der große Vorteil einer Wasserkühlung ist der sehr effiziente Transport von Wärme zwischen Kühlkörper und Radiator, so wie innerhalb beider Teile. 

Dadurch kann der Radiator deutlich weiter vom Kühlkörper entfernt sein, als es mit Kupferstäben als Wärmeleiter möglich ist. Dadurch ist es möglich, größere und effizientere Radiatoren zu bauen und diese an besseren Orten zu platzieren. 


Welche Radiatorgröße du benötigst, hängt davon ab, was du kühlen möchtest. Da aber fast alle Prozessoren auch mit einem einfachen Radiator, per Kupferverbindung, mit einer Fläche für einen Lüfter, auskommen, reicht das bei den meisten Wasserkühlungen ebenfalls.


----------



## Kotor (8. April 2019)

*AW: Was bringen Waküs im Vergleich zu Luftkühlung ?*

Ein Beispiel: 

Cpu 3770k oc 4.2ghz
Alpenföhn brocken mit 2x120mm lüftern ersetzt gegen corsair h60v2 mit 2x120mm lüfter, hinten rausblasend

-> 2°C gewonnen
-> Lautstärke gleich

Somit sollte man sich was effektiveres ausdenken.

Kotor


----------



## Kotor (8. April 2019)

*AW: Was bringen Waküs im Vergleich zu Luftkühlung ?*

Ein Beispiel: 

Cpu 3770k oc 4.2ghz
Alpenföhn brocken mit 2x120mm lüftern ersetzt gegen corsair h60v2 mit 2x120mm lüfter, hinten rausblasend

-> 2°C gewonnen
-> Lautstärke gleich

Somit sollte man sich was effektiveres ausdenken.

Kotor


----------



## Abductee (8. April 2019)

*AW: Was bringen Waküs im Vergleich zu Luftkühlung ?*

Der größte Vorteil einer Wasserkühlung ist die größere mögliche Radiatorfläche.
Ein großer klassischer Doppelturmkühler ist im Vergleich ja nicht schlechter als eine 240mm AiO.
Eine große Custom Wasserkühlung kann aber schonmal die Fläche von 6x 120/140mm oder noch mehr erreichen.


----------



## IICARUS (8. April 2019)

*AW: Was bringen Waküs im Vergleich zu Luftkühlung ?*

Bei mir hatte der Umstieg von einem EKL Alpenföhn K2 was auch sehr potent war ein Temperaturunterschied von 10°C weniger gebracht. Verbaut waren zu der Zeit ein 420+240er Radiator. Die Lüfter konnten so langsam drehen dass das ganz sehr leise war. Später kam noch mein externer Mora als Radiator dabei und damit laufen meine Lüfter nur noch auf 500 U/min. Hierdurch wird meine Grafikkarte und auch mein Prozessor komplett lautlos auch unter Last, da beides mit Wasser gekühlt wird. Selbst im Hochsommer bei 30°C Raumtemperatur muss ich nicht viel höher mit der Drehzahl aller Lüfter.

Lüfter habe ich auf den zwei internen Radiator 5 Stück verbaut und am Mora nochmals 9 Stück. Wobei die vom Mora nur dann anlaufen wenn die Wassertemperatur 30°C erreicht. Mit Idle laufen diese Lüfter nicht mit.

Ansonsten hat das ganze auch mit Optik was zu tun und das nun auch alles schön aufgeräumt ist und man problemlos überall dran kommt und auch andere Komponente die z.B. LEDs beinhalten auch zur Geltung kommen. Da die Pumpe entkoppelt ist überträgt sich auch keine Vibration und ist auch so leise das man sie nicht aus dem Gehäuse raus hören kann.

Mit Luftkühlung musste ich alleine um die Grafikkarte ausbauen zu können zuvor den CPU Kühler ausbauen.


Mit Luftkühlung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit Wasserkühlung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hauptgrund war aber alles leiser zu bekommen und die Optik, da es im Grunde egal  ist ob 10°C mehr oder weniger erreicht werden. Zu der Zeit hatte ich noch ein 6700K (geköpft auf 4,5 GHz OC) mit einer 1070er Grafikkarte verbaut. Heute habe ich einen 9900K und ein 2080 Grafikkarte. Temperaturen sind bei 5 Ghz allcore um die 56-62°C und die Grafikkarte um die 43-46°C.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malkolm (8. April 2019)

*AW: Was bringen Waküs im Vergleich zu Luftkühlung ?*

Vorallem: Ruhe


----------



## azzih (8. April 2019)

*AW: Was bringen Waküs im Vergleich zu Luftkühlung ?*



Malkolm schrieb:


> Vorallem: Ruhe



nicht wirklich. Gute Luftkühlung ist heute genauso leise wie ne Wakü und meist leiser als die AiO Waküs.

Wakü hat 3 Vorteile:
- bessere Temperaturen
- keine Höhenproblematik wie manche Turmkühler, die bis über 170mm Höhe veranschlagen
- (eventuell) effizientere Wärmeabgabe. Wenn du den Radiator direkt nach draußen Abluft blasen lässt, dann wird kaum Wärme im Gehäuse abgegeben


----------



## IICARUS (8. April 2019)

*AW: Was bringen Waküs im Vergleich zu Luftkühlung ?*



azzih schrieb:


> nicht wirklich. Gute Luftkühlung ist heute genauso leise wie ne Wakü und meist leiser als die AiO Waküs.


Das stimmt schon, zwar ist meine custom Wakü jetzt lautlos, aber mit Luft war ist auch schon leise. Da ich genug Gehäuselüfter verbaut hatte die nicht schneller als 800 U/min laufen mussten. Bei den AIOs kommt es auf die Pumpe und der Größe des Radiators an wie leise die sind. Zum Beispiel ist die Pumpe aus einem zweiten Rechner von uns mit einer Cooler Master AIO so leise das wir sie auch nicht raus hören können. Die Lüfter auf dem 240mm Radiator sind weder lauter aber auch nicht  leiser als Luftkühlung, da sie unter Last genauso hoch drehen müssen und dann zwar nicht laut sind aber dennoch gut hörbar.

Wer sich aber so ein 120er Radiator als AIO verbaut der wird die Lüfter gut hoch drehen müssen und dann wird das ganze auch nicht mehr leiser sein.
Es gibt auch AIOs mit 360er oder 420er Radiatoren oder gar erweiterbare und dann mit mehreren Radiatoren und sobald die Fläche größer wird können auch die Lüfter langsamer drehen. Ist ja bei Luftkühlung ja auch nicht anderes wenn genug Gehäuselüfter verbaut sind.


----------



## boeuf (8. April 2019)

*AW: Was bringen Waküs im Vergleich zu Luftkühlung ?*

Mein Vorteil einer WaKü: Mechanische Entlastung des Board, bessere Durchlüftung und freier Zugang zu verbauten Teilen.


----------



## Darkspell64 (8. April 2019)

*AW: Was bringen Waküs im Vergleich zu Luftkühlung ?*

Mein Vorteil: Ausleben des Bastlertriebs 

Kommt halt drauf an was man möchte und was man bereit ist auszugeben. Wenn ich meinen Rechner vor und nach dem Umbau betrachte, war er vorher auch schon leise, jetzt noch leiser und deutlich kühler. Wobei die Temparatur den Komponeten meist relativ egal ist. Ich würde sagen, rein vom Leistungs- und Lautstärkeunterschied haben sich die ~1000€ nicht gelohnt. Aber das selbst gebaute Teil ist einfach sexy, kein Vergleich zu Standard-Hardware, und das meint sogar meine Frau die sowas normalerweise nicht interessiert. Der Rechner dient somit als (teurer ) Blickfang im Wohnzimmer.

Wenn man dann noch sehr potente Hardware z.B. in ein mITX Gehäuse quetschen möchte, hat man durch den Abtransport der Wärme deutliche Vorteile. Stylisches Mini-Gehäuse, 2 Schläuche zu einem externen Radiator, den man dann irgendwo "verstecken" kann.

Diese Sachen treffen allerdings nur auf eine Custom Wakü zu, bei den All-in-One Teilen sehe ich als einzigen Vorteil den Platzbedarf und ggf. die Optik... Kühlleistung gleich auf zu guten Luftkühlern, Preis und Langlebigkeit sind bei Luftkühlern deutlich besser.


----------



## IICARUS (8. April 2019)

*AW: Was bringen Waküs im Vergleich zu Luftkühlung ?*

Sehe ich auch so, es ist ein reines Hobby und die Kosten dazu rechtfertigen weder wie leise das ganze am ende ist, noch wie kühl es ist. Es kommt halt alles dazu, kühler, leiser (nur mit ausreichender Kühlfläche), aufgeräumter und mehr Platz und am ende natürlich die Optik. Das wird aber sehr teuer bezahlt um alles haben zu können. Aber es sind wiederum Anschaffungskosten die über Jahre dann auch halten und man dann im Nachhinein nur gering zum erweitern oder für die Wartung noch Geld ausgeben muss. So eine Wasserkühlung überlebt meist mehrere Plattformen (bis auf den Kühler der Grafikkarte(FullCover)). 

Meine Wakü kam auch mit einem 6700K und 1070 Grafikkarte dazu und mittlerweile habe ich das ganze nun mit meinem 9900K und meiner neue 2080 Grafikkarte am laufen. Ich musste daher jetzt bezüglich der Wakü kein Geld ausgeben bei meinem Aufrüsten. Nur 1 Meter Schlauch musste ich nachkaufen, da ich vier Schläuche neu legen musste.

Die Grafikkarte hat aber etwas mehr als andere 2080er Grafikkarten gekostet, da ich diese diesmal direkt mit vom Werk aus verbautem Wasserkühler gekauft habe. Sonst hätte ich hier noch ein Kühler dazu kaufen müssen um alles selbst umbauen zu können.


----------



## Threshold (8. April 2019)

*AW: Was bringen Waküs im Vergleich zu Luftkühlung ?*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Mit Luftkühlung musste ich alleine um die Grafikkarte ausbauen zu können zuvor den CPU Kühler ausbauen.



Echt?
Ich hab ja jetzt den Dark Rock Pro 4 drin und ich kann die Grafikkarte immer noch problemlos ausbauen.


----------



## Darkspell64 (8. April 2019)

*AW: Was bringen Waküs im Vergleich zu Luftkühlung ?*

Ich muss gestehen, dass es damals mit dem DRP3 und meiner MSI GTX1080 Gaming X durch die Backplate recht eng wurde. Ich musste die PCI-Verriegelung immer mit Werkzeug (Kunststoffbolzen) entriegeln, mit den Fingern kam man da nicht mehr ran. Und selbst mit dem Werkzeug kam man nur knapp ran.

Wobei ich auch alles getan habe, um den DRP3 nie wieder zu (de)montieren, das Montagesystem war selbst mit einer 2. Person absolute Katastrophe. War trotzdem ein geiler Kühler


----------



## IICARUS (8. April 2019)

*AW: Was bringen Waküs im Vergleich zu Luftkühlung ?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Echt?
> Ich hab ja jetzt den Dark Rock Pro 4 drin und ich kann die Grafikkarte immer noch problemlos ausbauen.


Bei mir habe ich die Verriegelung nicht gedrückt bekommen da ich mit den Finger nicht dazwischen kam.

Hatte es auch mit einem langem Lineal versucht und bevor ich da abgerutscht bin und mir das Mainboard beschädigt hätte habe ich es vorgezogen den CPU-Kühler abzunehmen. Hierzu musste ich aber den mittleren Lüfter raus nehmen, da darunter sich die zwei Schrauben der Halterung befanden und die Klammern des Lüfters abzukommen und später wieder rein zu hängen war auch so eine fumlige Arbeit.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkspell64 (8. April 2019)

*AW: Was bringen Waküs im Vergleich zu Luftkühlung ?*

Ich bin beeindruckt, der Mann kann alles mit Bildern untermauern 

Ja, genau das meinte ich. Der Einsatz des Kunststoffbolzens war auch schon... Fragwürdig. Aber ging immer gut


----------



## IICARUS (8. April 2019)

*AW: Was bringen Waküs im Vergleich zu Luftkühlung ?*

Ist halt mein Hobby und ich mach recht oft Bilder. 
Das Bild ist aber schon 3 Jahre alt, als ich mein System noch mit Luft gekühlt hatte.


----------



## Lios Nudin (8. April 2019)

*AW: Was bringen WakÃ¼s im Vergleich zu LuftkÃ¼hlung ?*



detestabel schrieb:


> Bringen Wasserkühlungen gegenüber Luftkühlungen einen nennenswerten Temperaturunterschied oder verlagert man damit quasi nur den Kühlkörper an eine andere Stelle ?
> Falls sie was bringen, reichen da schon welche mit einem Lüfter oder sollten es schon mindestens zwei bis drei Lüfter sein ?




Computerbase zeigt auf, was möglich ist: Wasserkuehler fuer AMD Ryzen Threadripper im Test (Seite 3) - ComputerBase



> Völlig deklassiert werden alle Luft- und  Kompaktwasserkühlungen von der Kombination aus Heatkiller IV Pro TR4 und  MoRa 3 420 als externem Radiator. Der Radiator ist so groß, dass die  Lüfterdrehzahl der vier NF-A20 mit ihren 200 mm Rahmenbreite quasi keine  Rolle spielt: Die Custom-Wakü halbiert die Temperaturdifferenz zwischen  CPU- und Raumtemperatur, ohne dabei überhaupt hörbar zu werden.
> 
> Dieses Resultat ist ein klares Indiz dafür, dass  die Kühlung eines Threadripper eigentlich kein Problem ist. Eigentlich,  denn in der Summe wird es doch wieder schwieriger. *Grundsätzlich gilt,  dass ein Chip umso leichter zu kühlen ist, je größer (bei gleicher  Abwärme) seine Fläche und je besser der Wärmeübergang zur Kühlung ist.  Hier macht AMD alles richtig: Die vier Ryzen-Chips sind mit dem  Heatspreader verlötet, sodass die Wärme optimal abgeführt werden kann.  Durch die Verteilung der Abwärme auf vier einzelne Chips ist die  Wärmeabgabe pro Fläche auch deutlich geringer als bei einer CPU, die die  gleiche Abwärme auf einen einzelnen (kleinen) Die verteilt.*
> 
> *Problematisch für Luft- und  Kompaktwasserkühlungen ist also nicht der grundlegende Aufbau des  Threadripper, sondern die absolute Abwärme, die von der CPU produziert  wird. *Das wird eindrucksvoll von der Custom-Wakü bewiesen, die damit  durch ihren großen Radiator spielend fertig wird. In der Folge bleibt  die CPU bei ihrem Basistakt unter maximaler Last bei weniger als 40 °C.  Sowohl bei den Luftkühlern als auch bei den AiO-Wasserkühlungen reicht  die zur Kühlung genutzte Oberfläche nicht aus, um ansatzweise  konkurrieren zu können




ca. 190 Watt (CPU Package Power, HWInfo)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






ca. 385 Watt (CPU Package Power, HWInfo) 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da mit Sicherheit das Kostenargument genannt wird: Dafür müssen es auch keine 320€ für einen Mora 420 + vier Noctua 200mm Lüfter sein, sondern es genügen auch 180€ für einen Nova1080 mit neun Arctic P12 für ein ähnlich gutes Ergebnis.

Bei ~550W Abwärme: Test: Monsterradiatoren von Phobya und Watercool  - Messergebnisse:

Bei ~800W Abwärme: Leserartikel - Mora 3 und andere uebergrosse Radiatoren im Testcheck - Die Groesse ist doch entscheidend | ComputerBase Forum



Es trifft im Gegensatz dazu natürlich genauso zu, dass bei einer gängigen CPU wie einem Ryzen 2700X der Kauf eines EKL Brocken 3, Scythe Mugen 5, ... eine Vernunftentscheidung ist.


----------



## Ace (9. April 2019)

*AW: Was bringen Waküs im Vergleich zu Luftkühlung ?*



Kotor schrieb:


> Ein Beispiel:
> 
> Cpu 3770k oc 4.2ghz
> Alpenföhn brocken mit 2x120mm lüftern ersetzt gegen corsair h60v2 mit 2x120mm lüfter, hinten rausblasend
> ...



Naja selber schuld wenn man nur einen 120 Radi nimmt,da kann nix bei herum kommen.


----------



## IICARUS (10. April 2019)

*AW: Was bringen Waküs im Vergleich zu Luftkühlung ?*

Und dann wahrscheinlich noch so verbaut das er die warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse bezieht und man kann es gleich vergessen.


----------



## JonnyWho (10. April 2019)

*AW: Was bringen Waküs im Vergleich zu Luftkühlung ?*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Und dann wahrscheinlich noch so verbaut das er die warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse bezieht und man kann es gleich vergessen.



außer man hat etwas ahnung, dann merkt man das es ab und zu gar nicht anders geht. In deinem Fall allerdings nicht so.


----------



## IICARUS (10. April 2019)

*AW: Was bringen Waküs im Vergleich zu Luftkühlung ?*



JonnyWho schrieb:


> außer man hat etwas ahnung, dann merkt man das es ab und zu gar nicht anders geht. In deinem Fall allerdings nicht so.


Du hast Recht, wir müssen nicht gleicher Meinung sein, da wir nicht alle mit deiner Klugheit beschenkt worden sind. Zum Glück gibt es dich auf der Welt der uns mit seiner Weisheit beschenkt... sonst würden unsere Systeme gnadenlos überhitzen!  

Nur soviel das es immer bestätige wird was ich aussage, da Raumtemperatur immer kühler als die Temperatur aus dem Gehäuse ist.
Wie in diesem heutigem Beitrag erneut bestätigt wird:



Donutathome schrieb:


> Hallo ich bins nochmal.
> Eigentlich wollte ich neue Lüfter kaufen aber 150 Euro für Lüfter auszugeben ist mir dann doch ein bisschen zu extrem nachdem ich festgestellt habe das die Wassertemperatur merklich sinkt sobald ich den Schlitten mit Radiator zur Hälfte aus dem Gehäuse ziehe. Deswegen habe ich den Radi jetzt in die Front gebaut und die Temperaturen sind bei Prime95 bei unhörbarer Drehzahl von ca. 800 rpm bei unter 40 Grad. Im Deckel hatte ich da die Lüfter bei 1600rpm und konnte mit schnell drehender Pumpe grade so die 45 Grad Marke halten.


----------



## chenjung (12. April 2019)

*AW: Was bringen Waküs im Vergleich zu Luftkühlung ?*

Wie sieht das im Sommer aus? 

Unsere Wohnung hitzt sich immer sehr stark auf (im Sommer, am Tag immer um die 35 C, Abends immer noch um 28 - 32 C, da die drecks Glasfront unserer Wohnung die Wärme speichert und in die Wohnung abgibt).

Da bringt dann die Wasserkühlung wohl auch keine besseren Termperaturen wie Luft, oder?

Ich selbst bin kein Fan von WaKüs, aber mein Bruder hat nun eine AiO WaKü in seinem System, und ich denke, im Sommer wird er da Probleme bekommen.


----------



## Stryke7 (12. April 2019)

*AW: Was bringen Waküs im Vergleich zu Luftkühlung ?*



chenjung schrieb:


> Da bringt dann die Wasserkühlung wohl auch keine besseren Termperaturen wie Luft, oder?



Auch eine Wasserkühlung kühlt mit der Umgebungsluft. Der einzige Unterschied ist der Wärmetransport zwischen Kühlern und Wärmetauschern. 

Im Sommer hat die WaKü also die gleichen Probleme wie eine Luftkühlung.


----------



## IICARUS (12. April 2019)

*AW: Was bringen Waküs im Vergleich zu Luftkühlung ?*



chenjung schrieb:


> Wie sieht das im Sommer aus?
> 
> Unsere Wohnung hitzt sich immer sehr stark auf (im Sommer, am Tag immer um die 35 C, Abends immer noch um 28 - 32 C, da die drecks Glasfront unserer Wohnung die Wärme speichert und in die Wohnung abgibt).
> 
> ...


Natürlich macht das auch mit Wasserkühlung was aus, denn die Temperaturdifferenz muss man immer dazu rechnen.

Sah bei mir im letztem Hochsommer so aus... Raumtemperatur lag bei 30°C.
Im Gehäuse hatte ich eine Temperatur von 37,4°C und die Wassertemperatur lag bei nur 34°C.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da meine Radiatoren die Luft aus dem Raum bezieht und nicht aus dem Gehäuse konnte ich unterhalb den 37,4°C kommen. 
Das wäre nie möglich gewesen würden die Radiatoren die warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse abbekommen. Den dann würde ich auch locker auf etwa 40°C Wassertemperatur kommen, da ich hier dann die 37,4°C plus Delta von etwa 3°C dazu rechnen müsste.

Im Winter oder zu der Jahreszeit momentan und einer Raumtemperatur von etwa 23-24°C komme ich nur auf eine Wassertemperatur von etwa 29°C.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das sind meine momentane Idle Temperaturen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

